
Show HN: Tabba, a better way to manage your tabs in chrome - bradensimpson
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabba/chlaldlfbnejpjdeddpmmffedjedjjll
======
bradensimpson
Creator here, if you have any questions please let me know :)

------
taohansen
Why Chrome first? This makes me sad.

~~~
bradensimpson
Mostly because it's what I use everyday. I would imagine it would be fairly
easy to port over to a FF or safari extension, though i haven't actually
looked into it.

